# Marge is missing



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My daughter fed the rodents in her room about an hour ago, when I went in to take the mice for their free range Lisa (gerbil) ran over my feet, she was out of the tank and Marge is missing, the door has been closed and Ive literally torn the room apart but Marge isnt anywhere to be found, Im so worried shes somehow got out of the room and with cats and dogs roaming it just isnt safe at all for her. I know a bucket trap wont work and gerbils would very easily chew out of a humane trap but does anyone have any suggestions for catching a loose gerbil. My poor daughter is in bits she says if Marge doesnt get found its all her fault for not clipping the lid on properly .


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you shut the cats and dogs in a room that Marge couldn't of got into, and you can check easily (such as the bathroom)? If you can do that then it might be a good idea to do so. After that I have no idea what to do as I've never had tiny animals like Gerbils and I don't know how to catch them if they do escape. 

Good luck catching her.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh your poor daughter! It is too easily done!

You are the one I have approached for ideas so I have no idea hun! Sitting in silence won't help cos of the other animals! Lying down flour alond the sides of the room will let you know if she is active in the room. Don't know much about gerbils...if you opened the cage (putting other in a temp cage) would she go back in?

Am so sorry am not much help  Rally hope she comes back safely! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope you find her TDM..

Just let you know.. Chewie bear vanished today..  I have gutted every roo.. And then shut the doors.. 

Ive been panicking one of the dogs had eaten her.. Giving them filthy looks all day.. 

I just had to run to the bathroom to answer the door via the window.. and nearly trod on Chewie Bear.  she vanished again.. so Ive just sat in there in the dark.. she popped back out so I called her and hse trotted back over.. 

The terrorist is now back in her cage.. And I can smile at the dogs again.. 

Really hope you find Marge. Big hugs.. xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope I find her as easily too hun. I havent really got anywhere to shut the other animals, the dogs are too big to be locked in one room really and the cats would yowl all night if they were locked in which would drive my oh mad, looks like Im just going to have to sit up all night listening/looking for her .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I hope I find her as easily too hun. I havent really got anywhere to shut the other animals, the dogs are too big to be locked in one room really and the cats would yowl all night if they were locked in which would drive my oh mad, looks like Im just going to have to sit up all night listening/looking for her .


I really hope she pops out soon..

Im not joking Id given up today.. I have been searching for hours and had blitzed every room..

And then there she was..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope you find her TDM 


Come home Marge :nono:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well still no sign, no sound, no droppings, nothing. I cant belive shes just vanished, poor Lisa is going crazy looking for her .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Well still no sign, no sound, no droppings, nothing. I cant belive shes just vanished, poor Lisa is going crazy looking for her .


Seriously I have been like this all day..

Shame ya can't pop a harness on Lisa and let her look..

Come on Marge get ya ass home..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Seriously I have been like this all day..
> 
> Shame ya can't pop a harness on Lisa and let her look..
> 
> Come on Marge get ya ass home..


The only difference Ive noticed is the boy gerbils in my sons room are all sniffing the bars at the top of the tank, they dont normally do this so Im wondering if shes been in there looking for err well ya know .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> The only difference Ive noticed is the boy gerbils in my sons room are all sniffing the bars at the top of the tank, they dont normally do this so Im wondering if shes been in there looking for err well ya know .


You know that is where My girls always head if they get out.. to the boys room.. :lol: little tartlet..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> You know that is where My girls always head if they get out.. to the boys room.. :lol: little tartlet..


Well Ive locked the cats out of there, because Lilly usually likes to sleep with my son, so if she isnt in my daughters bedroom she might have somehow found her way into my sons room (fingers crossed).


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Well Ive locked the cats out of there, because Lilly usually likes to sleep with my son, so if she isnt in my daughters bedroom she might have somehow found her way into my sons room (fingers crossed).


My thoughts are with you hun.. I know how stressful it can be.. I had given up today.. but left all the doors shut.. just in case..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well there is still no sign of her, Ive had everything (beds/wardrobes/drawers literally everything) out of my daughters room and shes not in there, so shes managed to somehow get out of her room which means shes been where the cats and dogs are loose . Im going to look in all the other rooms on that floor now so wish me/her luck.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh no im so sorry to hear Marge has escaped TDM, ive got everything crossed that you find her soon xxx


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry TDM, must be hard... the only thing I can think of is maybe dust the floor with flour like Niki already suggested I believe... maybe leave some of her favourite food in the middle of every room n check them out later? not sure how applicable that is considering u've got other animals... Hope u find her real soon...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope you find her soon 

When I saw a kid my gerbil ate her way out of a rota stack (didn't know then they could lol!) she was gone for days until one day while Havin a wee I heard some noises in the wall she had got into the wall all the way from the downstairs toilet were they were kept, through tbe hall way wall and then into the front room wall- boom lots if holes everywhere to try and find her and a very pee'd off mum then a few days later she was sat onto of her new cage sort looking like she was mocking her daughter lol I think she was gone for about a week with a dog in the house aswell x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Hope you find her soon
> 
> When I saw a kid my gerbil ate her way out of a rota stack (didn't know then they could lol!) she was gone for days until one day whole Gavin a wee I heard some noises in the wall she had got into the wall all the way from the downstairs toilet were they were kept, through tbe hall way wall and then into the front room wall- boom lots if holes everywhere to try and find her and a very pee'd off mum then a few days later she was sat onto of her new cage sort looking like she was mocking her daughter lol I think she was gone for about a week with a dog in the house aswell x


Well that gives me hope anyway, the only real danger to her is Lilly, Ive never seen a cat with such a strong hunting instinct, if she meets Lilly I dont hold out a lot of hope for her .


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

good luck, hope you find her. its amazing where they can hide. when one of my hamsters escaped a few years ago we found her curled up in a blanket on an armchair. no idea how she managed to climb up all that way. she had probably been sitting there laughing whilst i tore every room apart


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

manic rose said:


> good luck, hope you find her. its amazing where they can hide. when one of my hamsters escaped a few years ago we found her curled up in a blanket on an armchair. no idea how she managed to climb up all that way. she had probably been sitting there laughing whilst i tore every room apart


I have had escaped rodents before but not when we had Lilly, all have managed to get safely returned to their cages but Im still really worried about her, its nice to hear stories about them turning up though, I just wish there was some sign of her .


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I have had escaped rodents before but not when we had Lilly, all have managed to get safely returned to their cages but Im still really worried about her, its nice to hear stories about them turning up though, I just wish there was some sign of her .


what we did was shut every door and go through the rooms one by one looking in every nook we could think of. least that way she couldnt get back into a room we had already checked. is it possible to put the cats and dogs outside of the house for a while?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

manic rose said:


> what we did was shut every door and go through the rooms one by one looking in every nook we could think of. least that way she couldnt get back into a room we had already checked. is it possible to put the cats and dogs outside of the house for a while?


The cats are indoor cats so there isnt really anywhere to put them , I dont think the dogs would do anything to her other than sniff her. Ive totally searched my daughters room, my sons room, the cage room and Ive got to do the laundry room but I ran out of steam, then I will have done every room on that floor. The doc who did my operation told me to take it easy this week because I lost a fair bit of blood and instead Ive been moving so much furniture looking for the little minx.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Ive only just read this!  I hope you manage to find her soon. You must be so worried. Im sending positive "find Marge" vibes for you. xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Ive only just read this!  I hope you manage to find her soon. You must be so worried. Im sending positive "find Marge" vibes for you. xxx


Thanks hun, I just hope I find her and that she goes back in with Lisa ok, theres a huge chance she wont accept her after being apart for so long .


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

morning, any luck yet? x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

manic rose said:


> morning, any luck yet? x


Morning hun, no luck Im afraid, I finally went to bed at 2 this morning and got up 3 times to check for her, she hasnt taken any of the sunflower seeds so Im starting to give up hope, Im going to put some water down in each room today just in case but Im even more worried about her now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about this! ;__;

Best of luck finding her! I'm sure she'll surprise you & turn up!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope so, Im really starting to worry as the days go by and no sign of her, if one of us had just spotted her I would know she was around but shes not eaten anything, chewed anything and no poo anywhere. I just dont know what to do next. Im going to get some more humane traps tomorrow and put one in each room.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

good luck, dont give up yet. she may well be curled up scared or asleep somewhere. have you got a spare cage you could leave near her normal cage with the door open, see if that tempts her out?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

manic rose said:


> good luck, dont give up yet. she may well be curled up scared or asleep somewhere. have you got a spare cage you could leave near her normal cage with the door open, see if that tempts her out?


Ive got over 20 spare cages , Ive left one full of hay (she loves hay) next to Lisas cage so if shes coming back she isnt staying long enough to make a bed


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Dont give up hope yet!! I really hope she turn up soon. Lets hope the cage of hay works xxx


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

ah no joy? I only have experiences with a hamster escape and it sounds like the circumstances are different. I had no dogs/cats (just some snakes in tanks downstairs so was worried dads babies had gotten mine) 
You hear miracle stories. I hope this is one of them. 
What are your cats/dogs like for eating random food? You could leave piles of food, water and toilet roll in different rooms. See if she disturbs any of them. Then you know which room/rooms to isolate.
If you can do it all at once, you could try different times of the day in different rooms where you can shut out the other animals. 
Good luck. I know how it feels. your poor daughter. They arent called escape artists for nothing!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw sorry shes still not turned up TDM, lets hope the little monkey shows her face soon xxx


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I was hoping that she'd of been caugt by now  Is there any way that she could of got outside?


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

its years since i had hamsters but i had an hamster escape once went for 2 weeks and i finally accepted he was gone and not coming back ....until i found the little terror snuggled up behind my headboard of all places - he had wedged himself there and was all curled up looking comfy so safely put him back in his cage for food and water- didnt seem any worse for wear either.

now i wont have one because id be worried sick that either the cats would get him or that they would frighten him/her , shame because id love one

really hope this becomes a miracle and marge does turn up, u must be worried sick


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Genie said:


> ah no joy? I only have experiences with a hamster escape and it sounds like the circumstances are different. I had no dogs/cats (just some snakes in tanks downstairs so was worried dads babies had gotten mine)
> You hear miracle stories. I hope this is one of them.
> What are your cats/dogs like for eating random food? You could leave piles of food, water and toilet roll in different rooms. See if she disturbs any of them. Then you know which room/rooms to isolate.
> If you can do it all at once, you could try different times of the day in different rooms where you can shut out the other animals.
> Good luck. I know how it feels. your poor daughter. They arent called escape artists for nothing!


Ive put food in the rooms where the dogs and cats cant go, thats where most of the rodents are kept, she hasnt moved any of the food which is the most worrying part of it. I hope youre right and she is a little miracle, I just cant belive there has been no sign of her at all.



Sarah+Hammies said:


> Dont give up hope yet!! I really hope she turn up soon. Lets hope the cage of hay works xxx


Ive been checking the cages several times a day and night and she hasnt visited any of them, the hay is exactly how I left it .



noushka05 said:


> aw sorry shes still not turned up TDM, lets hope the little monkey shows her face soon xxx


Thanks Noush shes going to be the most spoilt gerbil in existance if she does come home.



Snippet said:


> I was hoping that she'd of been caugt by now  Is there any way that she could of got outside?


I cant imagine she could, Ive checked to see if shes chewed a hole to the outside world but I havent found one, the only other way is if she ran out of the door when someone was coming in or out, we have indoor cats so we cant leave the doors open anyway.



petzplazaUK said:


> its years since i had hamsters but i had an hamster escape once went for 2 weeks and i finally accepted he was gone and not coming back ....until i found the little terror snuggled up behind my headboard of all places - he had wedged himself there and was all curled up looking comfy so safely put him back in his cage for food and water- didnt seem any worse for wear either.
> 
> now i wont have one because id be worried sick that either the cats would get him or that they would frighten him/her , shame because id love one
> 
> really hope this becomes a miracle and marge does turn up, u must be worried sick


 I just read that then checked behind all the headboards , unfortunately she wasnt there though, I do worry about the cats should a rodent escape but the cages were secure, I blame myself for not feeding them that night but I didnt feel great, having said that I also thought if one did get out of the cage theres no way they could get out of the room, how wrong was I.

Thanks for all the thoughts though everyone, if she does turn up I think there will be so many people smiling, hope she decides to come home soon, this lack of sleep is killing me.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/163919-marge.html


----------

